# Baileys baby..3 weeks old!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres the little booger getting rowdy with Penny, she is really gentle with him, surprised me!








With mama Bailey and "auntie" Penny









He is dusty looking because his mom slides down the dirt pile...when he goes under her to eat he ends up looking like this.








He may have the legs of a nigi but he sure does have the wide brow of his pygmy sire!







]








He sure does look like his mama!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Liz.....he is so, so, so very cute! I'm like you when it comes to black/white goaties....just love'em  ! Out of the 4 of mine, only 1 is black with white tip ears......go figure :shrug: ......hmmmm onder: , maybe I should change that...lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww.....how cute they are.... :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, growing, and having lots of fun too-all of them on the fun part.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe he looks to cute


----------



## Young Goat Farmer (Feb 26, 2010)

I love how they both have that white stripe on their sides. They are beautiful.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

so adorable... isn't it amazing how fast they grow?!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

He looks full of it. :kidblue: Does the handsome lil' guy have a name? Are you keeping him?

Deb Mc


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

What a cutie :] I love b&w goats


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Aww Liz he is so cute. He does have long legs like a nigerian it seems in the pic.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

DebMc said:


> He looks full of it. :kidblue: Does the handsome lil' guy have a name? Are you keeping him?
> 
> Deb Mc


Actually I've been calling him "Uno"...he is sale pending and Angels soon to be babies will be leaving with him.

I don't keep my kids...they go to pet homes. Registered go to pet/breeding homes.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------

